# Sadie's roller coaster ride



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Sadie. I hope she is able to keep her food down. BTW she is beautiful.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on an age milestone, 18 years old is amazing and that picture shows that age has been very very kind to her. So sorry you're going through the challenges. Have you tried just a liquid diet, broth instead of solid foods? Or yogurt, probiotics help the digestive system, I give my cats a teaspoon of yogurt twice a day. One of my cats tend to regurgitate after eating but has reduced greatly since getting yogurt.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of your Sadie girl- it is hard to watch them like this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a fairly common problem in cats with RF. There are meds for it, but it means giving her a pill. Sounds like it's time to recheck blood work. There is a product out there, like kitty ensure, I can't remember the name right now, but I will be at my vets at 10:30 and find out. Have you tried low sodium chicken broth?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> This is a fairly common problem in cats with RF. There are meds for it, but it means giving her a pill. Sounds like it's time to recheck blood work. There is a product out there, like kitty ensure, I can't remember the name right now, but I will be at my vets at 10:30 and find out. Have you tried low sodium chicken broth?


Thanks, I would have thought that Sadie would have no appetite if her labs were off but she is hungry and begging for food...she just can't keep it down.
This alternate vet gave Sadie an injection of an antibiotic called Convenia, which when I googled it, came up as controversial due to the length of time it remains in the cat's system and has resulted in deaths. Great <<sigh>> now I have something else to worry about. 
At the moment Sadie is sleeping comfortably. I think I'll continue with the minced up chicken breast and hold off on her cat food since that is what she is not tolerating. 
Thanks everyone for your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Could she have a hairball?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> Could she have a hairball?


That is a possibility with her long hair and her decreased mobility.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Good News! Sadie did not vomit after dinner. Keeping fingers crossed that this lasts. :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news, prayers for sweet Sadie.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie wasn't able to keep breakfast down but I think I may have introduced the wrong food too soon.
I was looking at the Cerenia box that was given to me to help with the vomiting and it appears it is a version for dogs. Since it is Sunday I can't check with the vet to see if they also give this to cats or if they may have given me a wrong version.
Does anyone know if it is interchangeable? Of course the dosage is much smaller than if she were a dog. Since I ususally take Sadie to a cats only clinic the medications I get for her typically are meant specifically for cats.
I am trying not to be a worrier but when it comes to my pets being ill it is not so easy.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor, Sadie. I'm sorry I don't know anything about Cerenia. I would be worried about it too. Does your vet clinic have an after hours number that is answered by someone that is on call so you could ask? I hope you can get an answer so you don't have to worry about it all day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

They don't have an after hours contact but I could try calling the ER vet. The only trouble is they don't usually answer questions over the phone without seeing the pet.
I have an appointment tomorrow at the cat clinic so I may just wait until then.
The funny thing is Sadie is resting here comfortably while I worry. As long as she doesn't try to eat something she seems fine. 
Sadie is a rescue that I got when she was 4. She spent about a month in the closet before she felt brave enough to be social. Now she perches herself on top of the dog crate and hangs out with the rest of the gang.
She frequently "asks" to be held to cuddle. She is a real sweetie. 
I realize that having a cat that is 18 I need to expect the ups and downs and that her days are limited but it doesn't make it any easier knowing that when she is ill. 
She is still enjoying life in her own Sadie way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Sadie is feeling better soon, she's beautiful.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sadie sounds like a sweetheart. Wow, eighteen that is really something. I hope she has a better day today. Have you tried just giving her little bits of food at a time to see if she will hold it down? I'm just grasping at straws here, I'm sure you have tried everything. I lost a cat (Chloe) to RF, she was just too far gone to respond to the fluid treatment. It gave us about six more weeks with her though. It sounds like you are managing it very well. I know its not good for them but just to get something into her I would give Chloe tuna water with just a bite or two of tuna in it. Usually if I could just get her to hold down a little bit at a time she would be back to normal in a day or so. I will be sending vibes to Sadie today so maybe she will be able to hold her food down today.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I gave Sadie some minced chicken. It was a tiny amount but she was able to keep it in her tummy. She is resting comfortably and hopefully she'll be able to keep her dinner down.
With the ongoing crossed fingers...:crossfing


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> Sadie wasn't able to keep breakfast down but I think I may have introduced the wrong food too soon.
> I was looking at the Cerenia box that was given to me to help with the vomiting and it appears it is a version for dogs. Since it is Sunday I can't check with the vet to see if they also give this to cats or if they may have given me a wrong version.
> Does anyone know if it is interchangeable? Of course the dosage is much smaller than if she were a dog. Since I ususally take Sadie to a cats only clinic the medications I get for her typically are meant specifically for cats.
> I am trying not to be a worrier but when it comes to my pets being ill it is not so easy.


I think it can be given to cats off label. 

You shuld not give it more than 5 days in a row or it will build up too much in her system especially with renal failure. The internal medicine doc. told me Zoey could have it 5 days on and 2 days off if needed.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You can't ask for more as long as Sadie is still enjoying life on her terms.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> You can't ask for more as long as Sadie is still enjoying life on her terms.


 Sadie seems happy and content. Her favorite thing to do is to relax in the kitchen with all of us. That is so different from when I initially brought her home and she stayed hidden in the closet for a month. She is a special girl and enjoys just being Sadie.
I took this close up of Sadie this afternoon. The camera shot is not the best but it captures her soft face. 
Thank-you for this reminder, she continues to enjoy her life and I continue to enjoy her soft sweetness...


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay, Sadie!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful face. Lots of hugs for Sadie from her kitty cousins in Japan. Xx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sadie is beautiful, hope she is having a good day today.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is doing better today! Yeah!
She was able to keep down some minced chicken and even a little cat food last night and this morning. We are making progress. I have a follow up appointment with her regular vet today which I am almost tempted to cancel since it is such a stress for Sadie just to go to the vet but...I have so many questions and am still not sure if the vomiting is related to a particular problem or possibly just a simple gastritis issue. So I think we will go ahead and see the vet so hopefully at least Sadie's Mom (me) can have some peace of mind.
Thanks everyone for checking in on Sadie and for your kind thoughts.
Sadie touched my heart on the day I met her at the rescue and she is such an important part of my little family.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

An update on Sadie. Her visit to the vet went well. She received more fluids and we came up with a plan to hopefully make it easier for me to give Sadie her fluids my self. There is this thing called a cat sack or cat bag where only the cats head sticks out. It is used when grooming some cats that are too wiggly but we think it will work while I give Sadie her treatment.
Sadie is keeping food down now and seems comfortable and her usual self. The vet was not happy that the front office help did not find a way to squeeze Sadie in to be seen at the cat clinic on Friday so that I ended up going to a different vet that didn't know her. Next time I will be more pushy and ask to speak to the vet if they say there are no appointments for Sadie.
The cat vet was fine with the medications that were given to her and thinks she may have had a virus that upset her tummy. Anyhow for now Sadie is just hanging out being sweet Sadie. I am so relieved that she is doing better!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is great news about Sadie! Keep on love'n life putty tat!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Way to go Sadie girl, wonderful news.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad to hear that Sadie is doing better. She's a beautiful girl. She looks very 'youthful' for 18


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is continuing to do well. Whatever it was that was ailing her seems to have cleared up. Going to attempt her fluids next week and keeping fingers crossed that I will be more successful. I know she feels better when her hydration level is where it belongs.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Poor Sadie. I'm glad that she's feeling a little better. Feel better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*



BayBeams said:


> An update on Sadie. Her visit to the vet went well. She received more fluids and we came up with a plan to hopefully make it easier for me to give Sadie her fluids my self. There is this thing called a cat sack or cat bag where only the cats head sticks out. It is used when grooming some cats that are too wiggly but we think it will work while I give Sadie her treatment.
> Sadie is keeping food down now and seems comfortable and her usual self. The vet was not happy that the front office help did not find a way to squeeze Sadie in to be seen at the cat clinic on Friday so that I ended up going to a different vet that didn't know her. Next time I will be more pushy and ask to speak to the vet if they say there are no appointments for Sadie.
> The cat vet was fine with the medications that were given to her and thinks she may have had a virus that upset her tummy. Anyhow for now Sadie is just hanging out being sweet Sadie. I am so relieved that she is doing better!


SO GLAD THAT Sadie is doing good!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad she is doing good. Sucha a sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So how is Sadie girl doing?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So how is Sadie girl doing?


Hi there Buddy's Mom, thanks for checking in!

Well, Sadie is doing OK. I feel like I am letting her down a bit. She really does better when she gets her SQ fluids on a regular basis, but I still haven't found a way to accomplish that, successfuly, myself. Today I took her in to the vet for her fluids because she is just too wiggly for me to get it done. 
She is eating well, but her weight is down from her last visit so we are monitoring her weight to make sure her hyperthyroidism is adequately controlled.

However, for an old girl, she is happy. She sleeps and cuddles and generally hangs out in the center of eveything so I know she feels ok. It is when she starts to hide that I know I need to worry.
Oh, here she is she just jumped into my lap to say HI!

Thanks again for checking in...it is nice to be able to share good news.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Zoey always did best on the days she go her SQ fluids too.

Good to see Sadie is still enjoying her life on her terms


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, the fluids really perk Sadie up which is why I am determined to find a way to have her get them regularly.

She is a very special girl. At the moment she is lying contentedly at my side. Such a sweetie!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> Yes, the fluids really perk Sadie up which is why I am determined to find a way to have her get them regularly.
> 
> She is a very special girl. At the moment she is lying contentedly at my side. Such a sweetie!


They always are :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I am glad she is doing ok. If there is no update for long time, I like to think everything is well, but it is a way better to read good update. Jumping into your lap, hm.. sounds like she has a golden personality.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks for the update, I am glad she is doing ok. If there is no update for long time, I like to think everything is well, but it is a way better to read good update. Jumping into your lap, hm.. sounds like she has a golden personality.


Sadie is a kitty with a Golden heart. She loves to cuddle on my shoulder like a baby and hang out with the dogs.
Here is an older picture of Sadie with Baxter. They are best buddies. Baxter has a tendency to lick Sadie until she is sopping wet. Sadie doesn't seem to mind.
She is doing well today. With these oldsters it really is about cherishing each day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That picture is so sweet, they look like the best buddies. I am glad she is having good day today and praying every next day is a good day for sweet Sadie.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in on sweet Sadie, hope she is doing well these days.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't remember if I told you this already, but I had a vet tech stop by my house on her way home from work and do fluids for me (well not me, my kitty). I paid her $10 for each visit , which was well worth every penny !!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is enjoying each day and she is getting very spoiled with lots of cuddles. 
Sadie's weight is down from about a month ago so I am checking her weight weekly(I bought a digital baby scale). She seems to be eating well enough but if she continues to lose weight we will need to check to see if her felimazole is adjusted properly.
The clinic where I take Sadie is about 40 mins away but it is well worth taking her to this great cats only clinic. However, I am going to chat with my dog vet, who is only about 15 mins away, to see if they can do the fluids there. If I bring in the fluids they will charge me only about $12 instead of the $25 at the cat vet. I think I will try that so I can make sure she gets the fluids she needs. I will still do all of her follow-ups at the cat clinic because I LOVE their expertise and the great care they have for the cats and their owners.

Thanks guys for checking in on Sadie. She really is a very special Sadie cat and it means a lot to know you are keeping her in your thoughts.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post about Sadie. Glad she is doing better. She's a beautiful girl and I am sure she is enjoying getting spoiled. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

sending good thoughts your way sadie! 

it sounds like you are doing an amazing job. she is one lucky kitty.:yes:

:heartbeat


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope getting the fluids done closer to home works out great for both you and Sadie


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH dear! Sadie has lost 1 pound in less than a week, not good for a tiny little kitty (she went from 6.1 lb to 5.1lb). I am hoping the scale is wrong and I'll try again tomorrow to double check. If that is the case she needs to go back to the vet to get her blood levels checked. It is possible that she needs to have her medication adjusted for her hyperthyroidism.
It has been hot here this week and the kitties (and dogs) are all finding cool spots to lay. I don't have air conditioning and in 100 degree heat it can be a bit of a challenge. I have lots of fans set up for the animals but mostly they are blowing hot air around.
Sadie continues to enjoy her days despite the heat.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Sadie. Maybe to cool some wet towels for her to lay down on it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, the good news is it seems the scale was off so Sadie hasn't lost as much weight as I thought...that is a relief.

Sadie came to me from a rescue during a time in my life when a soft purry kitty was great medicine to my heart. We have been through a lot together and her sweetness melts my heart. I try not to worry that now she has developed those illnesses that come with age. My, how the years have flown! I love this kitty from the very deepest part of my soul and it troubles me when I see her drinking tons of water, yet getting dehydrated because her kideys are not as efficient. She seems to be always hungry yet loses weight she can ill afford to lose.
I know one day Sadie will tell me it is time to let her go and that will be one of those decisions I will make out of love for her, just like with Beau.
For now, we enjoy the days and again I am learning to cherish the moments with my special girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*



BayBeams said:


> Well, the good news is it seems the scale was off so Sadie hasn't lost as much weight as I thought...that is a relief.
> 
> Sadie came to me from a rescue during a time in my life when a soft purry kitty was great medicine to my heart. We have been through a lot together and her sweetness melts my heart. I try not to worry that now she has developed those illness that come with age. My, how the years have flown! I love this kitty from the very deepest part of my soul and it troubles me when I see her drinking tons of water, yet getting dehydrated because her kideys are not as efficient. She seems to be always hungry yet loses weight she can ill afford to lose.
> I know one day Sadie will tell me it is time to let her go and that will be one of those decisions I will make out of love for her, just like with Beau.
> For now, we enjoy the days and again I am learning to cherish the moments with my special girl.


Andrea

Sadie sounds like the sweetest little cat!! My sister Ronnie's cat, Jake, went to the vet 3 times a week for sub-q fluids for 2 years. It really seemed to help. Wishing you many more sweet times with Sadie.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope Sadie continues to do well. She is quite the little fighter


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying for Sadie, I hope you have many days ahead of you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the case but I think I figured out why Sadie's weight is fluctuating. I thought my scale was off because I weighed Sadie early in the week and her weight was 6.1 lb, later in the same week it was 5.12 lb. The same thing happened this week, then it dawned on me that a day or so after her fluids the weight is up while just before she is due again her weight is down. Not sure if that is the answer but it is hard to figure out if she is losing weight in general.
The only reason it really matters is because we are trying to monitor her weight to see if she needs an adjustment in her hyperthyroid meds.

I know it may sound like I am obsessing over this but really I just want to make sure Sadie is ok enough to stay comfortable and it is a balancing act that is for sure.

My friend and I were talking about cats this evening and she commented several times how "aloof" they are. I have not experienced that with any of the cats I have had over the years and that definitely is not the case with Sadie. She is a total love bug!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would weight Zoey when she was due for the fluids to get a true weight.

My current cats, Mika and Tallulah, are not aloof but they where raised around dogs. Mika even retrieve milk jug rings and straws. My vet says I have doggie-cats. Tallulah purrs through her entire vet exam and tries to rub the vets face and head butt him. Mika rolls over belly up on the exam table for a belly rub


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie and I are continuing the fight, for now...
My vet and I had that talk, the quality of life talk and we both feel Sadie is having quality days. Boy, how I so dislike that "talk" and the reality of what that means.
Her renal failure is starting to take its toll, affecting her appetite and resulting in weight loss. We re-did her labs and they show progression so I am increasing her fluids frequency and adding pepcid for her tummy.

Yesterday Sadie was curled up with Baxter and she looked so at ease.
We are cherishing the days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers. Please Sadie keep fighting.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of Sadie relaxing on the cool tile with Baxter. The photo is not of the best quality since it was taken with my phone but I just had to catch the moment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so sweet, BFF.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the addition of the pepcid must be helping because my special Sadie is eating better. Yeah! We had a nice snuggle this morning and now she is napping in one of her favorite spots.
Enjoying the days with my sweet girl...such a princess!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news. If you can get a system down they can live for years !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Eating better = feeling better. Good sign.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have GREAT news! Sadie is eating much better and has gained a few ounces. She is looking much more like her contented little self!
Love this kitty so much and am so glad we found a routine that is working!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

I am so very happy for Sadie and you!! GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great news. Keep up eating sweetie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
Royal Canin Renal C, dry, was the one that always seemed to work the best for us, Didn't know if I told you that already. :smooch:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> Royal Canin Renal C, dry, was the one that always seemed to work the best for us, Didn't know if I told you that already. :smooch:


Thank! I asked my vet about a renal diet food. She wants me to use only wet food and thought Sadie probably would not like the taste of the renal diet (she was a bit finicky even before her renal failure).
So she told me her prioity is to get Sadie to eat and to stick with what we know works for her.

I am so excited that she gained weight! It has been months since she has eaten enough to put on weight. She is like a feather and practicalyl weighs nothing.

Yeah Sadie!!!


----------

